# Professional business coaching for dog walkers



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Setting up another group business coaching day - designed for dog walkers of all stages from just starting out to established but wanting to improve or expand - the day is tailored to the attendees. Only 4 spaces, please ask me for more info. It may also be useful to professionals from other areas such as groomers, dog trainers, dog daycare, etc.

Please ask for details if you're interested (also available as an individual day if required). In the heart of sunny Essex, we also run practical field days where you get to meet the dogs, both group and indiviual.

13th September: From 10am to 4pm, held in Brentwood in Essex, places limited to four people.

Our business mentoring is specifically designed for the dog walking industry whether you are thinking of setting up, just started and not sure how to organise the business side, or have been going a while and looking to grow and expand.

It can also help related businesses, such as dog trainers, daycare providers and home boarders, and follows the new National Occupational Standards for professional dog walkers.

Please ask for full details of what the seminar covers and an information pack.

Fees are £45 for the day.

[email protected]
Busters Dog Walking Services - Dog Walking Business Mentoring

Dog Walker Business Day - group session feedback March 2014

A very informative and well structured session, which enabled the opportunity to gain invaluable knowledge from a successful operating business. A course which I have spent a long time trying to find on the internet! I benefited from the overview o different areas, an have a lot of information to grow on.
Sarah Weller, Country companions pet services

I would recommend this course to anyone thinking of starting a dog walker business - a good start in business knowledge with hints and tips. The information gained were things I never would have thought of myself.
Lavinia Warwick, Animals at Home

The Dog Walking Business Day is definitely of great benefit to new or established dog walking businesses, lots of information I'd not thought of, and presented in a down to earth and understandable way.
Susan Tyler

Gives a good overview of the things to think about and some considerations I hadn't even thought of. It was great to talk to people in the same industry and share ideas and experiences.
Eddie Kerwin


----------

